# Kayaking Great Falls, VA - WARNING - 31 pics (but worth it!)  :)



## Buckster

Great Falls, Virginia Kayakers, all shot with Canon 20D and Canon 100-400mm IS L lens.  Some are crops of the previous photo, but I hope the contextual difference is worth it.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31


----------



## schumionbike

Number 27 is awesome, a pretty entertaining series!!!


----------



## Derrel

Wow, that is indeed a great falls! Lots of nice photos of it Buck. It looks like a really great place to challenge one's self in the old kayak. The location looks simply awesome for shooting good,clear photos of kayakers in action.

I don't have much to add,except to say I remembered seeing a video a few months back about a crazy kid who decided to try and top his own world record for the highest waterfalls run in a kayak.

Tyler Bradt world record waterfall drop video | Men's Fitness UK

American kayaker Tyler Bradt set his second world record for highest waterfalls conquered in a kayak, taking on 186 foot high Palouse Falls in Washington state on April 21 of 2009. After a four second free fall, he splashed down with only a sprained ankle and a broken paddle. The video shown is a shortened version of a longer video, where he describes the pre-scouting, as well as the recovery party he had below, as well as what it is like to set consecutive new world's records for kayaking big waterfalls. For fans of the metric system,the waterfall was 57 meters high.


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly folks!

Man, that vid is AWESOME Derrel!  You wouldn't catch me trying anything like that for ANY amount of money or fame or thrill-seeking urge!!  That's just plain NUTS!!  :crazy:

Sure would love to be there to shoot photos of it though!  :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## scubabear6

OH MAN NOT FAIR!!! Those are some great shots. I took some photos from a kayaking event but you have way cooler rapids and drops!!! Great Job!!


----------

